# Happy New Year From ᗅᗺᗷᗅ!



## Meanderer (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Fern (Dec 19, 2014)

Great memories. They were the best


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 19, 2014)

Here's another version of the video


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2014)

You seem to have 2 ABBA threads running meanderer...  I don't know which one to post on lol


https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/1127-Abba


----------

